# Logan 820-bushing replacement



## rdhem2 (Dec 9, 2012)

To keep up with me my little Logan has had four major moves since I first got it in 1982 besides and unknown shake ups by getting shifted around each shop.  One thing that always took a beating was all the rubber bushings and bumpers for the covers and doors.  The old rubber was severly cracked and eroded.  Finally tired of hearing the belt change cover rattle and the fact that the flat drive belt was slipping I was finally motivated to do something.

Having a bad experience in the past purchasing old stock rubber bushings for replacement purposes I did not even approach Logan for replacements.  UHMW is a very popular material in our area for bushings, bearings, wear strips any place where pressure, wear, water are present.  I turned support bushings for the motor stand and bumpers for the cover and so far so good.  Things are tight and quiet once more.  As tough as UHMW is, I'll never be concerned with these parts again.  Just an idea.

:beerdrinkers:


----------

